# How to make your liquid smoke flavoring



## smokerjoker

HILLBILLY LIQUID SMOKE
This is an all natural way of making a smoke flavor. I have tried it and it works great. if you grill with hickory or oak chips this will work great never treid it with any thing else. _*DO NOT USE WOOD CHIPS THAT HAVE HAD STARTER FLUID USED ON THEM !!!!!!!

*_
AFTER YOU HAVE USED YOUR CHIPS TO COOK ON YOU SHOULD HAVE SOME LEFT IN THE GRILL THAT DID NOT BURN UP ALL THE WAY COLLECT ONE POUND OF THESE .
GO ASK YOUR WIFE FOR A CLEAN PILLOW CASE THAT SHE WILL NEVER WANT BACK.
PUT BURNT CHIPS IN PILLOW CASE AND BRING ENOUGH WATER TO COVER CHIPS TO A BOIL (OUTSIDE PLEASE)
PLACE PILLOW CASE WITH CHIPS IN THE BOILING WATER LET STAY IN WATER FOR THIRTY TO FORTY-FIVE MINUTES( WATER WILL TURN A REDDISH BROWN THAT IS HOW YOU KNOW IT HAS BOILED LONG ENOUGH.
LET STAND UNTIL COOL . REMOVE CHIPS AND PILLOW CASE. DRAIN PILLOW CASE OF ALL LIQUIDS AND DISCARD CHIPS.
TURN HEAT BACK ON AND REDUCE LIQUID TO ONE THIRD OF WHAT YOU HAVE .
LET COOL AND BOTTLE .... IF IT HAS A BITTER TASTE ADD HONEY OR MOLASSES UNTIL BITTER IS GONE .


----------



## chynablue

smokerjoker said:


> GO ASK YOUR WIFE FOR A CLEAN PILLOW CASE THAT SHE WILL NEVER WANT BACK.



A good hillbilly knows not to upset the missus by ruining the bed sheets without permission 

This method is definitely getting forwarded to the grill master at our house (we have pillow cases to spare).


----------



## YT2095

another way (that will also exclude the bitter tannins and terpenes from the raw wood), is you shove a block of Ice onto a shallow SS pan and throw that into the smoker on Full, the aromatic particles will condense to the ice in preference to anything else and drip down into the pan, no need to ruin Anyones bedware or get horrible tastes 

it`s not exactly Hillbilly style, but what we Chemists would call Closed System Distillation 

edit: non the less, YeeHaw Jethro!


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> another way (that will also exclude the bitter tannins and terpenes from the raw wood), is you shove a block of Ice onto a shallow SS pan and throw that into the smoker on Full, the aromatic particles will condense to the ice in preference to anything else and drip down into the pan, no need to ruin Anyones bedware or get horrible tastes
> 
> it`s not exactly Hillbilly style, but what we Chemists would call Closed System Distillation
> 
> edit: non the less, YeeHaw Jethro!


 
 What an awesome post! Isn’t science grand! You’re going to make Alton Brown jealous if you keep this up! 

I don’t think I’ll ever have a need for this technique, but I’m absolutely thrilled to have this knowledge anyway!! Thanks for posting this!

Hmmmm......can you imagine what the neighbors would think if they saw you loading up a big block of ice into your smoker?!?!?! The guys in the white jackets would be there in no time!


----------



## GrillingFool

Alton's method involved a tall chimney with inverted pie plates...
He didn't get much liquid smoke, either!


----------



## YT2095

keltin said:


> The guys in the white jackets would be there in no time!



I wear a White "Jacket" / Lab coat anyway, they will Fear Me!

I think One of the days, I`ll have to return to this thread with some Pictures of How you would do it Correctly! proper distillation with Pyrex Lab glassware just to see if it can be done, I`ve distilled wood and coal and other things before so Hickory chips shouldn`t be a problem and may be good for a giggle 

my only concern is that wood alcohol is quite flammable and also Toxic! so I may have to dismiss the 1`st two fractions of the distillate.

and Who is this Alton person???
sounds like the plates were for a fractionation column perhaps?


----------



## keltin

YT2095 said:


> and Who is this Alton person???
> sounds like the plates were for a fractionation column perhaps?


 
You haven’t heard of Alton Brown? He’s a host of a show on the Food Network channel called Good Eats. He also does other shows, but Good East is what he’s famous for. On Good Eats, he takes a very scientific approach to cooking, and will often explain things at the molecular level. He’s also whacky, and darn near certifiable.....but funny and entertaining none-the-less. It’s a very fascinating show.


----------



## Alix

keltin, I don't think the UK has the same programming the US has.


----------



## keltin

Alix said:


> keltin, I don't think the UK has the same programming the US has.


 
Hmmmmm......you’re probably right, I just assumed that since it’s on cable, it got beamed all over the world.


----------



## Alix

Nope, we have lots of Canadian shows on our cable that you poor folks will never see. I'm guessing you don't know who Michael Smith is, although he is quite a popular chef on Food TV here. (I'm also betting you haven't seen Trailer Park Boys on TV and that is a crying shame!)


----------



## keltin

Alix said:


> Nope, we have lots of Canadian shows on our cable that you poor folks will never see. I'm guessing you don't know who Michael Smith is, although he is quite a popular chef on Food TV here. (I'm also betting you haven't seen Trailer Park Boys on TV and that is a crying shame!)


 
You’re right, I haven’t heard of that Chef or that show. What’s trailer Park boys about? Sounds like it’s probably funny?


----------



## YT2095

keltin said:


> What’s trailer Park boys about? Sounds like it’s probably funny?


I can guess, and it probably involves NOT asking their respective partners if they can have the pillowcases


----------



## GrillingFool

Let's see if I remember how Alton did it...
He had a 5 foot chimney on top of a ceramic backyard cooker.
On top of the chimney he placed a bundt cake pan, with the hole in the center.
That got topped with a pie plate, upon which was placed a bag of ice.

Smoke hit the cold tin, condensed into the bundt cake pan. 
Instant liquid smoke!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I live very near an Agricultural Experiment Station. In the very early spring they bring in 5000 gallons of this stuff, cut it with water and use it as a cattle spray for black flies, knats, and the like. They also use it full strength as a sheep dip for all of the spring lambs. I take my dog up there each spring and dip him for fleas and ticks, and It last all year long until the next spring!! After that they use it to treat fence post. It will double the life of a fence post after soaking for 1 hour. If a post happens to made out of Mesquite it will last longer than the dirt it is in


----------



## keltin

Uncle Bob said:


> I live very near an Agricultural Experiment Station. In the very early spring they bring in 5000 gallons of this stuff, cut it with water and use it as a cattle spray for black flies, knats, and the like. They also use it full strength as a sheep dip for all of the spring lambs. I take my dog up there each spring and dip him for fleas and ticks, and It last all year long until the next spring!! After that they use it to treat fence post. It will double the life of a fence post after soaking for 1 hour. If a post happens to made out of Mesquite it will last longer than the dirt it is in


 
Creosote is some powerful and magical stuff!! Hundreds of known uses and still counting!


----------



## JillBurgh

Uncle Bob said:


> I live very near an Agricultural Experiment Station. In the very early spring they bring in 5000 gallons of this stuff, cut it with water and use it as a cattle spray for black flies, knats, and the like. They also use it full strength as a sheep dip for all of the spring lambs. I take my dog up there each spring and dip him for fleas and ticks, and It last all year long until the next spring!! After that they use it to treat fence post. It will double the life of a fence post after soaking for 1 hour. If a post happens to made out of Mesquite it will last longer than the dirt it is in


 
Wait a minute... are you saying you smoke your pup?? So does he smell like bacon all season? You think your dog licks himself a lot now/ Look out!!

Seriously, though... 
If the liquid smoke acts as an insect repellent, would this be a safe choice for spraying my garden plants to protect them from bugs?


----------



## Uncle Bob

JillBurgh said:


> Wait a minute... are you saying you smoke your pup?? So does he smell like bacon all season? You think your dog licks himself a lot now/ Look out!!
> 
> Seriously, though...
> If the liquid smoke acts as an insect repellent, would this be a safe choice for spraying my garden plants to protect them from bugs?


 
Miss Jill...

The is/was strictly tongue-n-cheek satire on my part...I personally don't care for Liquid Smoke or any product that contains it. Also, I personally don't care for the mesquite wood flavor/smoke during slow cooking methods...It does do a good when used to grill...producing very hot coals. 

Anyway...I assume no responsibility for your garden plants should you choose Liquid Smoke as an insect repellent..... Rather I would recommend you contact your local Garden Center for advice as to the proper insect repellents for your garden.


----------



## JillBurgh




----------

